# Friday What Ya Got



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well still this since just picked it up retail


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

So as well as making and measuring widgets this week I've had to hand finish them, my fingers are numb !!!!

Sticking with the LV, no job to tough for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This right now, crossing my fingers for the postie to get me some two incomings for the weekend:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Seems dagger and sword hands are the order of the day. Been wearing this, on the light Corvus nylon band for some nice (pollen-inundated) spring weather...


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Up earlier than normal this morning and it's pitch black out, so off white dialled Fortis to start the day.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Wearing the Slava this morning










Kev


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

GMT...


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sea Dweller today


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Arrived yesterday.Can`t see it leaving the wrist for a while.


















HAGWE...........Terry


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

No access to Photobucket from the work server :thumbsdown: but today it is an outing for the Oysterquartz, if I remember I'll post when I get home....... :to_become_senile:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Christopher Ward today.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Bell Matic today then its off for a bit of restoration.










HAGWE


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Heuer Autavia 7763MH on bracelet.

Q&D iphone shot


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Give this one a bit of sunlight today out gardening...


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Seiko ' Flightmaster ' for me today.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I just can't get enough.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Its the black dial SMP300 for me today


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Ploprof today


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Not worn this one much so give it a turn out for a couple of hours today. Fortis B-42 Marinemaster.

Alasdair


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

With major thanks to Kutusov who donated this to the first lucky responder (Me!) as he celebrates his 4,000th post

Q&D Nokia N8 picture, before pest control get here


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been wearing this all morning. 

Rolex Oyster Royal

model:6246 year 1957.

Bought 9th December 1957.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Finally taken this off










And I've switched over to this










HAGWE all 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Out and about this morning, including collecting my bike wheels with a fresh set of Avons fitted from Stuart the tyre fitter, so wearing this:-










Be swapping to something more robust for retting the wheels later :hammer:.

Have a good one people!

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

ANDI said:


> Its the black dial SMP300 for me today


Omega's and Handguns... ! a winning combination, just out of interest are you a Rozzer or such...?


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn for me:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

victor4620 said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > Its the black dial SMP300 for me today
> ...


 Ive had the Omegas a good few years now. My sons were James Bond fans and liked the recognition from their mates that their dad had the James Bond watch(blue SMP Brosnan wore) . The "handgun" in the pic is my eldest sons plastic toy James Bond cap gun from his childhood :to_become_senile: :blush2: i really should get out more :tease:


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

The hercules gets an outing today.



Regards

Colin


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling Premier today


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Connie for me today cal:751 from 1968 HAGWE

Andy


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

New toy today, I think this is love..... :man_in_love:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Enicar Automatic for me HAGWE all


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Been wearing this so far...

*Services `Red Star` (Swiss Made) ETA 2782 25 Jewels, circa early 1970s*


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Was wearing this - it really has turned out to be a particular favourite










But then this arrived today - and after a short fiddle fitting an appropriate strap.....










Very nice indeed - and with big thanks to Tiny Tim


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

spork on rhino today (changed from tag, gave mondaine the week off) as had proper work to do at work, not just sitting at desk.

same for tomorrow, so spork all weekend no doubt.










hagwe


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

packrat said:


> But then this arrived today - and after a short fiddle fitting an appropriate strap.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Maybe even, Tall Tim


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

martinzx said:


> packrat said:
> 
> 
> > But then this arrived today - and after a short fiddle fitting an appropriate strap.....
> ...










Sorry Tim! I really am useless at names!

But the spirit was there!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Citizen Eco Drive again today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this for now










but will be putting thos on to drive down to romford later


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

That Divex looks great on the mesh packrat, a great combo.

Today I'm wearing a Citizen Ray Mears Tough 7828-H09971 TA with a lovely green dial on a Timefactors NATO (I've only ever seen this and one other recently on eBay with the Green dial)










Have a great weekend everyone,

Carl


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

Had this cheapie on since I bought it from here B)










HAGWE

John


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

frogspawn said:


> New toy today, I think this is love..... :man_in_love:


Niiiiiiice. :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wore this old Seiko for work...










...but have swapped over to this for the rest of the day.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Wore this old Seiko for work...
> 
> ...but have swapped over to this for the rest of the day.


dont know why i got rid of mine...that looks swede


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It's a Capey day...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL on Toshi Vintage Briefcase*




























:drinks:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Vostok K-34 today.

HAGWE


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Wore this old Seiko for work...
> ...


Thanks Shawn, I think it looks better on the leather than the steel, and about 100g lighter too!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...




let me know when you wanna sell it john


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Not taken this one off since Tuesday-I might wear it longer than my pants :shocking:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

The one on the left, although very tempted to 'do a Mach' and go double wristed!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

avidfan said:


> Not taken this one off since Tuesday-I might wear it longer than my pants :shocking:


is that a hint of ginger i see there??? :bag:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Not taken this one off since Tuesday-I might wear it longer than my pants :shocking:
> ...


Erm no it's strawberry blonde  ...I've got ginger hairs on my arms but my goatee is dark brown going on grey and the hair on my head is mid brown! I was ginger when I was a nipper though :tongue2: and before anyone starts it's blonde down below!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

avidfan said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


fixed that for you


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I refer you to an earlier pm and just for the other members this is what it contained... :feck: :feck: :feck: :feck:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

avidfan said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > avidfan said:
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Same as last week :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Changed now, haven't worn this for a while so thought i should , old pic though sorry !!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

ANDI said:


> victor4620 said:
> 
> 
> > ANDI said:
> ...


Nope... it's gotta be a Walther!



frogspawn said:


> New toy today, I think this is love..... :man_in_love:


Suhweeeet IWC!



Draygo said:


> Vostok K-34 today.
> 
> HAGWE


Nice... please put that in the mail to me and let me know how much!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just swapped over to this...

*Eterna Airforce III, Valjoux 7750 25 Jewels.*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Had a change over to my Speedsonic 

I sometimes forget just how beautiful this is.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

My new Friday favourite










Cheers

Ian


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This one now HAGWE.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Works done changed to this Pobeda just to stay Russian for the week










Kev


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Off out for the evening. Will be wearing the Laco:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Wearing this one now.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

This today on Orange rhino


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> Had a change over to my Speedsonic
> 
> I sometimes forget just how beautiful this is.
> 
> ...


Stunning Gary! :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> With major thanks to Kutusov who donated this to the first lucky responder (Me!) as he celebrates his 4,000th post
> 
> Q&D Nokia N8 picture, before pest control get here


Looking good and great photo!! :notworthy:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Evening swap to Heuer Monaco 1133B 'Transitional' 1969 Cal. 11


----------



## a-new-hope (Aug 17, 2010)

speedie today


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

And off to a new arrival after changing strap and buckle on new strap... So it's a Sturmanskie 2004 reissue with a Fluco strap and a Poljot buckle I had lying around here:



















(I think the strap is a bit too tight on my wrist  )


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W Kartago this evening










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

packrat said:


> Was wearing this - it really has turned out to be a particular favourite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Dive x and it has never been of its rubber. However I have taken to your strap, so could you please let me know where you got it from. It really imho complements the watch. The dive x watches are in my opinion a lot of watch for what they cost, Well done


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> And off to a new arrival after changing strap and buckle on new strap... So it's a Sturmanskie 2004 reissue with a Fluco strap and a Poljot buckle I had lying around here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice R

looks in excellent condition!! well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

back to the bracelet, its just better that way :thumbsup:










oris reg back to rhino me thinks too - still not convinced about rubber straps fnar fnar !


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Finally I got home and can now access Photobucket, so as I said this morning.....this one


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

sangman2000 said:


> packrat said:
> 
> 
> > But then this arrived today - and after a short fiddle fitting an appropriate strap.....
> ...


Thanks for noticing! I got it off ebay - from seller wjean28 - whose name I had seen mentioned on this or another forum. He has another like this listed at the moment (Item number: 120594234263). If you check his listings he is WIS-friendly and happy to discount to members of various forums, including this one. Send him a message and discuss with him. My strap arrived from Canada within about 3 days and with no extras to pay.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Bootsy said:


> Evening swap to Heuer Monaco 1133B 'Transitional' 1969 Cal. 11


I'll take this one also , please.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Bike all back together again, watchless, :shocking:!

Now wearing this for the rest of this evening:-










Looking forward to a great weekend







.

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Got this in the post earlier this week and it was in a sorry state. Finished the clean up and service last night so I've been waering it all day. Amazing what a few hours work will do. A little TLC and a bit of Moebius and it's ticking away nicely. I'm a relative beginner in watch servicing but I really couldn't find 17 jewels.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Very Nice R
> 
> looks in excellent condition!! well done :thumbsup:


Cheers Martin, it is in excellent condition. The only thing 'wrong' is a few light scratches on the highly polished back and that's it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DaveS said:


> Got this in the post earlier this week and it was in a sorry state. Finished the clean up and service last night so I've been waering it all day. Amazing what a few hours work will do. A little TLC and a bit of Moebius and it's ticking away nicely. I'm a relative beginner in watch servicing but I really couldn't find 17 jewels.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Dave


Nice one Dave, mine say`s hi 

*Services (Navigator) `Swiss Made` 17 Jewels, circa mid/late 1960s*










BTW it`s the only Services I`ve so far come across with a stainless steel case, Steve Burrage (who used to work for Services) told me the model name for it was `Navigator` 

As to the jewel count, I`ll have to ask him next time I drop off some watches for repair :wink2:


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Mach.

I hoped you'd be along with some info. I was surprised to find an all SS case. Initially I thought it was chromed but as I cleaned away the grunge I found a very nice case which polished up nicely. It's a shame that the original crown has been replaced with a foreigner. At least it's a Tissot.

Any idea where I could get an original (stupid question)?

I'd be interested to know what Steve says about jewel count.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Today I'm wearing this Omega Speedmaster Automatic. [appologies for the old photo]










Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

stevieb said:


> Today I'm wearing this Omega Speedmaster Automatic. [appologies for the old photo]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a 176-0015?

My 176-0016 says hello:-










Currently away at STS for some work, I'm looking forward to getting it back!


----------



## victor4620 (Jan 11, 2011)

Draygo said:


> Vostok K-34 today.
> 
> HAGWE


I really love the face on that watch, so unusual and very stylish !


----------

